# Sage Duo Temperature Pro, Gaggia Classic or Silvia



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi

First post here great forum, Id be lost without the depth of knowledge here in choosing a machine.

So it seems to be a choice of the classic or silvia form what most people are saying on here. So why not the Duo Temperature Pro i see it for 300 on amazon.

I have a graef cm800 grinder


----------



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

@cahal74

Hi,

I have the exact same dilemma. I think I'm leaning towards the Sage. It seems to be slightly better than the other two, much nicer to look at ( which is a factor as my wife doesn't want a huge piece of commercial equipment cluttering the kitchen. I am trying to do a deal for the Duo Temp Pro and the Smart grinder. So far down to £422.00 for the pair. I have read reviews, listened to reviews and watched reviews and the general consensus seems to be if your budget is tight, go for the Gaggia. The Duo Temp has the PID that many Silvia owners pay extra for.

Mind you, bear in mind I've only been on this forum for a few days and have no idea what I'm talking about! Iy's great though, I can lose myself for hours!!

Good luck.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The age old question! They are all competent machines. The Silvia and Gaggia are similar and the Silvia is a long way ahead. Both will last forever, can be customised to an extent and all parts are readily available so that you can expect many many years of service.

The Sage is possibly more technically advanced than the other two but the problem is if it break down outside of warranty you will find it very difficult to source any parts and will rely upon one UK authorised service company


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I had a 2015 Gaggia Classic and recently picked up a Sage machine; only because I came across a real bargain on eBay. Okay, it's a different model (the Barista Express) but I've been so impressed at the shots from the thing. The PID seems to work really well, it seems a really well thought out bit of kit and it consistently produces good shots. I don't know if the pre-infusion feature is the key, but I really haven't thrown away a shot since getting the Sage. It seems a lot more forgiving than my previous Gaggia and VST basket combo.

So while i don't have any direct experience with the Duo Temp Pro, but I'm surprised how much I like and enjoy using a Sage machine. They've won me over. That said, I would miss the pressure gauge if I had the Duo Temp. Sage really should bring out their version of the Breville Infuser in the UK and that would suit a lot of people, I think.


----------



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks for that	*dfk41* . think ill keep it simple sounds like the sage has a lot of extras that could go wrong. if it was easy to get parts it might have being worth it, but having said that for someone like me starting off trying to learn how to make a good espresso any amount of automation is not going to help. so maybe the classic then and add the MrShades Gaggia Classic PID Kit  later.

So this leaves one question about the classic (would like the silvia but cant afford) Im reading the newer model isnt as good, cheaper parts. are people here finding this to be the case.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - don't rule out the newer model 2015 on - there was a lot of bad press about the newer model as people thought it didn't have an OPV valve - it does. It also has a bigger stainless steel boiler, Ive got both at the moment (don't ask) both make excellent coffee - In fact the newer model has the edge in temp stability because of the bigger ss boiler.

here is a side by side comparison I did

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34892-Gaggia-Classic-2011-Vs-2015-old-vs-new-showdown-catfight

the rancillo has recently had major modifications inside as well - EU legislation as to power consumption caused both gaggia and rancilio to redesign

People often come on the forum and hesitate to buy second hand - trust me both machines can roll on for decades and are built like tanks- they are easy to work on and there are endless guides on here - to strip down a gaggia takes about 30 mins - watch the vids on youtube.

If you buy second hand pay upto £150 for a gaggia and £220 for a rancilio - both machines will keep there value, even at 10yrs old


----------



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

OK now I'm seriously considering a used rancilio. Don't normally like buying used but if their such a good build and I can get one on coffee forums that's being lovingly cared for that migjt be the way to go.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Could be a long wait they are pretty rare, put an ad up in the wanted section.


----------



## cahal74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, Ive decided to go for the Classic £209 delivered from computeruniverse germany when bought though company. so i guess ill be posting on the gaggia thread from now on.


----------



## geney (Feb 18, 2017)

Heard Sage machine won't last long enough? Not sure how true is it.

Feature wise sure those are pretty well though of.


----------

